

Converting information to energy - kia
http://arxiv.org/abs/1009.5287

======
mycroftiv
I would recommend that anyone who is interested in this and related topics to
study the work of W.H. Zurek. His work on quantum information theory over the
past few decades is absolutely superlative.

<http://arxiv.org/find/quant-ph/1/au:+Zurek_W/0/1/0/all/0/1>

